
Modern concurrency: Erlang, Scala, Go, Clojure - llambda
http://kachayev.github.io/talks/kharkivpy%230/index.html#/
======
venomsnake
This presentation is uncomprehensible on 480x800 android phone.The text is
truncated and unscrollable. But hey the rotation between the slides at least
looks badass.

